# Any Other Glock like plastic but quality weapons?



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm wondering if there are any other Glock like plastic guns that also have high reliablitiy, simply/quick to field strip, and acurate for the same or less price when new? 

There seem to be so many, its difficult to decipher whats junk from good quality? For my question assume its compared to the Glock model 17 or 19 both 9mm and not a small or tiny frame but still lighter than a all steel model.

Thank You,

flw


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

Rather than plastic, why not go with technopolymer reinforced fiberglass in a Beretta Storm PX4.

A fine choice.


----------



## dayid (Feb 24, 2011)

AFAIK there's not really anything cheaper when you factor in the GSSF to a Glock purchase. Even the S&W M&P9 and the XDs end up costing more after that.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

The Ruger SR series cost less and are very good right out of the box.


Lateck,


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Walther P99 A/S is an awesome gun. One of the most accurate I have shot. I made a perfect score for the 1st time on my last CHL renewal using one.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll second the Walther P99.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

If I were shopping for another, I would include these:
CZ PO7 series.
H&K USP

I own an XD40 SC. It's a quality firearm.


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Some of the options being noted are alot more $$$.

Quality equal to Glock but also keeping in mind price. 

So any suggestions with quality similar to Glock and price is the same or less?

Thank You,

flw


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

CZ P07 - low $400s.
CZ 2075 Rami - mid $400s +
Sig P250 - Mid $300s +
Ruger P series - Low to mid $300s +
XD series - Mid $400s +
Glock 19 - Mid to high $400s +

There is no shortage of reasonably priced Polymer pistols out there. Glock is no longer the only game in town.


----------



## grayson71 (Mar 14, 2011)

i second the XD, i have a 40 and love it., in my opinion, better than the Glock 19 i used to own


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Walther makes 2 the P99 and PPS
You can get a P99c QA for $449 at cdnn.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

SR9c is a great handgun!!!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The Ruger SR series SR9c (compares in size to the 19) and the SR9 (compares in size to the 17) are fine weapons that do deserve consideration. Not just hear say I own a couple in this series.

RCG


----------

